

Start Engaging with Google+ - electic
http://blog.viralheat.com/2012/11/21/start-engaging-with-google-and-youll-thank-me-later/

======
biot
While they have a Google+ sharing option on the bottom, the first thing I
noticed is that their SimpleReach sharing sidebar doesn't have a Google+
option.

Apparently users need to email support@simplereach.com and request the Google+
option:

[http://wordpress.org/support/topic/plugin-simplereach-
slide-...](http://wordpress.org/support/topic/plugin-simplereach-slide-
google-1)

~~~
electic
It is on the bottom. Also, yes, our startup is on Google+

------
billyjobob
constant use of the word 'chap' in an attempt to sound like an upper class
British public school boy is incredibly annoying. if the content is worth
reading then it will stand on its own - it doesn't need to be livened up by
speaking in the style of Bertie Wooster.

